# #uberSuggestion



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Driver app should run in background and must not prompt if we still want to stay online.*

This is very annoying and it needs to be corrected, just like Lyft does!

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Both driver and rider ratings should include asymmetric collateral damage at a rate of 20%.*

Driver rating should be 80% what riders rated + 20% what we rated the riders.
Rider rating should be 80% what drivers rated + 20% of what rider rated his drivers.

Reason #1: Some drivers that unjustifiably rate people should be stung with their own venom.

Reason#2: Some riders that rate drivers low and unjustifiably low will also be stung by their own poison.

After all, we are responsible to some degree from what is happening around us. In most cases, we need to be able to turn a bad situation into a positive one. Also, some customers can help turn a bad situation or misunderstanding into a good one if they try a little bit.

By adding the collateral damage system into ratings, we assure an asymmetric design where we are responsible for the damage we give to others and others are also held responsible from damages they give us.

A rider that rates all their drivers low will be negatively impacted just like a driver rating all his riders low.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*We should be able to set an address as our ultimate destination and Uber should only give us trips that gets us closer to that destination.*

For example, if we are going to work and we know it is always busy at that time of the day, we risk getting set back and away from our destination by taking all trips.

If we attempt to filter/cancel/ACRO etc..., we get get deactivated.

The right way to do it is to be able to set our destination and every trip we are asked to take should put us closer to our destination.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> We should be able to set an address as our ultimate destination and Uber should only give us trips that gets us closer to that destination.
> 
> ...


You mean.. you want Uber to use us as an ACTUAL Ride Share??? No ways! Get outta here! *end sarcasm, for those who don't get it*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Eliminate SRF. Instead, beef up the minute rate and take a flat ratio from the entire fare as Uber's cut. *

Minute rate as it is is ridiculously low and does not reflect a true value of our service.
SRF on the other hand is a work around by Uber to steal a portion of the fare without agreeing to share it with the driver.

A more partner-like approach is to get rid of the SRF, formulate a better mileage rate and share the fare with the driver at whatever ratio Uber sees fit their corporate objectives. even if it is 25%, I am OK with it.

SRF was an invention of creative accounting that was introduced later on and never was available in the original Uber fees.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Provide weekly earning targets based on our 52-week rolling pay week.*

For example:
If I managed to earn $500.00 net on the week of Halloween last year, my objective should be to beat that number this year.
If I am averaging $350.00/week from the day I started and until now, I should be provided that average weekly net earnings figure so I know what number I should strive to beat personally.

Uber can calculate these numbers for every partner and provide it in the weekly report as a reference point to help set personal objectives.

Driving is a cyclic business and providing the weekly average earnings for a full year and the net earnings for exact same week last year forms a good basis to compare our performance benchmarks.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Driver app should have contextual standard questions a driver may ask the pax with a simple push of a button. *

*Example#1: *Driver wants to make sure pick up address is correct by sending "Please confirm address/location/landmark for more accurate pickup" with a push of a button on the app.

*Example#2: *Heading to a gated community, driver asks "Please provide gate code, building number, special directions for your community!"
*
Example#3: *Uber driver ETA shows much higher than actual arrival and driver needs to send "I will arrive in 2 minutes, please be ready to go when I arrive!"

As you see, the driver application should have pre-programmed-questions that we can send to rider directly without having to type any of this or flip to another screen.
Questions can be contextual at later more improved phase.
Let's say you are at Tampa International Airport and "you simply pushed a button!" to request a ride.
Driver screen must have the contextual question be made available to ask "which airline sign are you under?"

#UberSuggestion


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *Both driver and rider ratings should include asymmetric collateral damage at a rate of 20%.*
> 
> ...


I think the rating should be much simpler.

Simply trips that riders choose not to rate, after 1 week automatically turn into 5-star trips.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Driver app should be able to show me my personal heat map.*

Based on past ride requests, I need to have a pictorial view of where I made my most pickups. 
My map should be able to display to me areas that have been hot for me. 
A personalized heat map that is.

when I am in doubt where to stand for more pickups, I should be able to toggle my personal heat map and start driving to the nearest area I believe makes sense for the time of the day.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Every trip should automatically be rated 5-star unless rider wants to override it.*

In this case, if a rider forgets to rate, it is a 5-star. Otherwise, if he inputs a rating, it is that rating.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Each rider earns 1 credit every 100 rides for dropping a rating of a specific trip. *

Let's say I have completed 300 rides and I have earned 3 credits to use against some rider ratings that I believe might have been influenced by racism, being drunk, being disrespectful, trying to do illegal things in car, rider being late, rider wanting several stops and asking em to wait, rider wants me to wait while shopping at walmart, etc..

If I determine that a rider's rating is biased and highly unlikely that he would rate me fairly, I should be allowed to use 1 credit against the rating of that rider so that I eliminate it. an explanation should be required when this rating removal is allowed.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Add a TIP option.*

You are already a $70b company and pre-IPO! Drivers in most markets are not feeling that they are part of a huge success since they make below minimum wage income. You can help by allowing tipping in the app.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Force riders with low ratings watch a brief educational video of 15 seconds or less before being allowed to order a ride. *

Any rider that has a rating less than 4.9 should be forced to watch a video each time they are about to place an order.

Video choice can be based on analitics gathered from previous trips:
* Rider took too long to come to car (big gap between driver arrival and trip start): PAX must know this is an On Demand service and they are expected to be on the curb when driver arrives.
* Too many stops along the way: Pax must be educated to be quick if they need to stop for long times or alternatively to make separate trips for each long stop.
* Actual Pick up address different than initially provided pin-drop: PAX must be trained to input address correctly

Since Uber claims they are a technology company, these are some of the things they must do to improve the experience for both driver and passenger.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Uber should instruct passengers in gated communities and apartment complexes to provide more information for better pick up experience or even suggest pax to meet driver in front of gate. *

Distinguishing between streets and gated communities is the next level of detail and intelligence that need to be added to the Uber app. 
This is a tedious and long time effort to identify the most problematic pick up communities and help riders as well as drivers get better experience when a request comes from these communities.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Give your driver partners access to UBER shares at IPO prices when it is offered to the public. *

We should be allowed to buy Uber shares up to our net Uber earnings amount.

What other gesture can best demonstrate we are partners? True partners?

#UberSuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Add a number on top of the car in driver dashboard to represent the ETA of the nearest Uber driver to our current location excluding our own car. 
*
Often we monitor other drivers and want to know how far they are from our current location. If this is provided to us all the time, it will help Uber drivers spread out and cover a larger territory instead of forming clusters. It will also improve availability of the service as well as safety of the driver because drivers will not need to constantly flip between driver and rider apps.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Great suggestions....yet one problem. Uber doesn't give a damn about its drivers nor riders. This company is turning into one big pump n dump. Surges aren't real....cars on maps aren't real...hell, sometimes we don't know if the calculated fares or closest pings are real anymore. Everything is completely manipulated now.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

TK's driver suggestion box....


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Activate the fuel card automatically when we have 200 completed trips in any given 30-day rolling window. Deactivate if we fall below 200 trips. *

If you complete 199 trips this month and tomorrow is 1st day of the next month and you complete more trips, your counter resets. 
Counter must be a rolling 30-day window of 200 completed trips to smooth the efefct of constant resetting.

#UberSuggestion


----------



## Kori (Nov 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *Activate the fuel card automatically when we have 200 completed trips in any given 30-day rolling window. Deactivate if we fall below 200 trips. *
> 
> ...


You have lots of great advice, would love to chat with you about some features offline... - Kori


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*#UberSuggestion*

*Wherever there is FIFO, Uber must also make CURRENT WAIT TIME available to drivers.*

I had 2 airport drop offs today. While at the airport, I usually wait for a ride. First ride request came in 15 minutes with a decent fare. Second pickup was a short trip and I waited about 45 minutes for it. Uber must provide us wait time for the FIFO queue to help us decide to stay or leave based on how much we are willing to wait.

*#UberSuggestion*


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> *Driver app should be able to show me my personal heat map.*


 Or even toggle between regional heat maps for pick ups, the same maps they show us in our city specific emails that display heat zones for pax demand trends. They could provide individual ones (i.e. where am I getting my pings from) but perhaps this is too much data to manage?



UberXTampa said:


> 4.9 should be forced to watch a video each time they are about to place an order


Little rough cutoff 4.9? I would say pax 4.7 or under. Even then they would just let it autoplay like a YouTube ad and give zero f*cks about it until it's done



UberXTampa said:


> access to UBER shares at IPO


 I needed a good laugh today thank you. In all seriousness that would be incredible but there's no way I see that happening.



UberXTampa said:


> Uber must provide us wait time for the FIFO queue


 That would be nice and give me motivation to stay or tell me if I'm wasting my time. How would they know the wait time for a ping however?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> That would be nice and give me motivation to stay or tell me if I'm wasting my time. How would they know the wait time for a ping however?


Good question... 
Nobody can tell you how long it will take for you to get a pax in a FIFO since nobody can see the future. 
However, the number of people in queue and average wait time for most recent dispatch could be a very good indicator. 
For example: 
* there are 30 people in queue but last dispatched person waited 12 minutes. 
* there are 5 people in the queue but last dispatched person waited 30 minutes.

As can be seen, it is just a little help what the drivers need. nobody wants to wait there if it is very clear that there is no demand.

Even Uber can benefit from helping drivers spreading out and away from crowded areas. 
Surge heat maps are meant to help pax get a ride. 
Crowded areas also need to be highlited in the heat maps by some notation to help us spread.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> *#UberSuggestion*
> 
> *Wherever there is FIFO, Uber must also make CURRENT WAIT TIME available to drivers.*
> 
> ...


POST # 21/UberXTampa: Please PM
me for "Good News".
I could NOT access your Profile Page
NOR "Conversation Function".

MerryChristmas from Marco Island, FL.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *Both driver and rider ratings should include asymmetric collateral damage at a rate of 20%.*
> 
> ...


This is one of the most interesting ideas I've heard here. Unfortunately, I feel it may lead to drivers in particular not rating riders anything but 5s because many see the driver rating as being more valuable than a rider rating.

As for the white elephant in the room, normalization of ratings could distort the ratings of riders who out of sheer luck gets 3 bad drivers in a row for example.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

I


UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *Force riders with low ratings watch a brief educational video of 15 seconds or less before being allowed to order a ride. *
> 
> ...


Below 4.9 is too extreme especially if you drive late night party people or after NFL games. My rating dropped when I drove during the late night hours on a wknd about a month ago and when I drove a late NFL game, people don't like the high surge or how long it takes to get a driver, which is completely out of my control.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ItookurRider said:


> I
> 
> Below 4.9 is too extreme especially if you drive late night party people or after NFL games. My rating dropped when I drove during the late night hours on a wknd about a month ago and when I drove a late NFL game, people don't like the high surge or how long it takes to get a driver, which is completely out of my control.


For riders 4.9 is not difficult. 
Most riders are 4.8 or higher. Very rarely I see riders with lower scores. We want Uber-educated and punctual riders. A brief 10-15 second reminder will go a long way.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> For riders 4.9 is not difficult.
> Most riders are 4.8 or higher. Very rarely I see riders with lower scores. We want Uber-educated and punctual riders. A brief 10-15 second reminder will go a long way.


 If this decreases rides by 1% that's still <a very large amount> lost in fares per year. Perhaps show the "video" after requesting a ride and suggest updating their pick-up location if needed.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Good question...
> Nobody can tell you how long it will take for you to get a pax in a FIFO since nobody can see the future.
> However, the number of people in queue and average wait time for most recent dispatch could be a very good indicator.
> For example:
> ...


And everyone make sure you follow your airport's scheduling (i.e. follow which flights are coming IN and when flights are set to depart) if you want to expertly target the airport. Personally I haven't done a pick up at my airport just drop offs coming from the city. I know drivers follow a few resources here in Pittsburgh to target the best times to wait for pick ups. This works really for any transit system (Greyhound, Megabus, Amtrak etc)


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> And everyone make sure you follow your airport's scheduling (i.e. follow which flights are coming IN and when flights are set to depart) if you want to expertly target the airport. Personally I haven't done a pick up at my airport just drop offs coming from the city. I know drivers follow a few resources here in Pittsburgh to target the best times to wait for pick ups. This works really for any transit system (Greyhound, Megabus, Amtrak etc)


Airport scheduling is what I have been following for a very long time. Been doing this job with about 3k rides. But, the more people do the same, the less advantage you have. There is no edge unless you know that it is a queue with 3 people in it vs 33 people in it. 
Uber need to help drivers when they clearly have very low likelihood of getting a fare in a FIFO. This is wasteful. After waiting 45 minutes and getting a fare to net you barely $3.00, you feel this could be done better.

We know ber is all about itself, a little bit about the pax but never about the driver. This has to change!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Airport scheduling is what I have been following for a very long time. Been doing this job with about 3k rides. But, the more people do the same, the less advantage you have. There is no edge unless you know that it is a queue with 3 people in it vs 33 people in it.
> Uber need to help drivers when they clearly have very low likelihood of getting a fare in a FIFO. This is wasteful. After waiting 45 minutes and getting a fare to net you barely $3.00, you feel this could be done better.
> 
> We know ber is all about itself, a little bit about the pax but never about the driver. This has to change!


Definitely agree, it would be great to know some queue FIFO info. Probably why I only wait 20 minutes in the airport lot b/c time is money


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> Definitely agree, it would be great to know some queue FIFO info. Probably why I only wait 20 minutes in the airport lot b/c time is money


Before FIFO was implemented, airport color codes (heat maps) always reflected the supply-demand balance by constantly changing colors. That was enough to have a rough idea about how quick I might get a fare.

Why the color coding got removed with FIFO? It needs to be brought back to help drivers maximize their return on time invested.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*#UberSuggestion*
*
Pay full TOLL rates to drivers and not the electronic rates.

This minor enhancement should cover our time and effort spent trying to detect any missing tolls. It is very tedious to identify toll errors, report to uber and get them back, track that the promise to get tolls is actually kept etc... Just give us full rate to compansate for all these activities.

#UberSuggestion
*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*When a trip request is displayed in my device, map should display an area large enough to have both requester and my car in it. 
*
Many times I can't determine the relative location of the pax until I accept the trip. If there is a bridge, river, bay etc.. Dividing the map and you cannot tell where the pax is, you may end up cancelling a trip after accepting and discovering it is too far to get to.

Also, when on highway, I cannot tell if request is behind me or ahead of me and how far I need to drive to pax if I accept.
*

#UberSuggestion*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Provide a complete breakdown of last 500 rated trips. We should be allowed to see how many 5,4,3,2 and 1 star we have received and not just the 5 stars.

#UberSuggestion*


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *When a trip request is displayed in my device, map should display an area large enough to have both requester and my car in it.
> *
> ...


I don't know how many times I've been in South Tampa and gotten a ping for Harbour Island or Davis Island, which would be close if I could fly. I just laugh to myself and cancel. As if!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*"Price not right" should be added as a valid cancellation reason.
*
To encourage forthcoming and candid conversation in a partnership, drivers should be allowed to express a low rate as a reason for cancellation without any consequences.
(Ok, I know some of you are laughing. I am not drunk!)
*
#UberSuggestion*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*#UberSuggestion*

*Acceptance Rate should be available on driver dashboard and updated live. *

*
#UberSuggestion*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*#UberSuggestion*

*Trip cancellation Rate should be available on driver dashboard and updated live. *

*
#UberSuggestion*


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *When a trip request is displayed in my device, map should display an area large enough to have both requester and my car in it.
> *
> ...


Halleluyah!
That would be great.

Honestly, when I cancel (because I can't tell where they are, and I accept...and then find out it's a no-go) ----> that just pisses off customers and annoys me and wastes my time.

I love your suggestion.

it really begs an important question....why doesn't Uber do much to make us more successful, as drivers? (which should make them more money, at least in some cases?)
I get that what helps us doesn't always help them (SRF is one easy example!), 
Yet and still....there are some common interests, such as all these suggesitons, that have overlap.

Is there some competing theory that Uber itself has...that by withholding all info, they can prey on the dummies that don't use tactics like canceling requests that turn out to be too far away, etc?

Are they perverse??

imustsay...I just don't get it.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> *#UberSuggestion*
> 
> *Wherever there is FIFO, Uber must also make CURRENT WAIT TIME available to drivers.*
> 
> ...


They offer this to Android users in San Diego and it's dead on. It really helped know if it was worth it to wait. Previously, I would check the inbound flights and wait no more than 10 minutes if I determined several flights had landed in the last half an hour. On the occasions I wasn't chatting with Bill Feit in a waiting area, I left at the 10 minute mark and never knew if I would have had a ride in 11 mintues.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> *#UberSuggestion
> 
> Pay full TOLL rates to drivers and not the electronic rates.
> 
> ...


Corollary to this: Pay our toll for the trip back, too. It's an expense we shouldn't have to incur, since we do have to return home.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Good question...
> Nobody can tell you how long it will take for you to get a pax in a FIFO since nobody can see the future.
> However, the number of people in queue and average wait time for most recent dispatch could be a very good indicator.
> For example:
> ...


Somehow they do know it. They have considerable powers of data analysis. They know how many Uber users are on the planes, remember God View? I have used it more than 15 times and it has been accurate within the minute every single time. No more, no less.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Halleluyah!
> That would be great.
> 
> Honestly, when I cancel (because I can't tell where they are, and I accept...and then find out it's a no-go) ----> that just pisses off customers and annoys me and wastes my time.
> ...


Sometimes there is a hidden reason why things don't make sense and because it might help uber better to do it that way. 


CityGirl said:


> They offer this to Android users in San Diego and it's dead on. It really helped know if it was worth it to wait. Previously, I would check the inbound flights and wait no more than 10 minutes if I determined several flights had landed in the last half an hour. On the occasions I wasn't chatting with Bill Feit in a waiting area, I left at the 10 minute mark and never knew if I would have had a ride in 11 mintues.


can you please explain how they implemented it?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *We should be able to set an address as our ultimate destination and Uber should only give us trips that gets us closer to that destination.*
> 
> ...


I beta tested this feature in San Diego. It wasn't that effective, as riders are not required to enter their destinations, I think we would limit ourselves out of those rides that happen to go that way but were just not entered. They aren't operating with the full dataset until they require passenger destination input.

Also, I tried to use it to get mostly airports or get mostly longer rides. But just because I put in my home in the northwest portion of town, doesn't mean I wouldn't have wanted a long trip to the northeast portion of town (prior to rate cuts). So I didn't think it was all that we really hoped for anyway. Sidecar, I believe, had a feature to set a radius. That seemed like a better idea.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Sometimes there is a hidden reason why things don't make sense and because it might help uber better to do it that way.
> 
> can you please explain how they implemented it?


Sure. When you are in the FIFO, you see a timer at the top of your screen with a range. Then it counts down. At the 0-1 minute mark, you get an airport ping.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *Driver app should have contextual standard questions a driver may ask the pax with a simple push of a button. *
> 
> ...


I just set these up as auto text messages on my phone. Then they are customized for you...eg. "Hi, I'm curbside in a red Jeep Cherokee with hazard lights on..."


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Sure. When you are in the FIFO, you see a timer at the top of your screen with a range. Then it counts down. At the 0-1 minute mark, you get an airport ping.
> View attachment 25476


A very sleek implementation.
Kudos to the software designers. 
Design is everything when you need to squeeze so much info in such a tiny area.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *Add a TIP option.*
> 
> ...


THIS.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *Activate the fuel card automatically when we have 200 completed trips in any given 30-day rolling window. Deactivate if we fall below 200 trips. *
> 
> ...


200 trips is way too many!!!! Drop it to 100 trips, that is a busy and serious driver. Not all of us can work 50 hour weeks and yet we are Ubering continuously. I worked 29 of 30 days to earn a freaking fuel card, it was hell! And I need it. I frequently don't have enough for gas to work!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

#UberSuggestion

*Let us customize the font and size of the text in the Uber In-App navigation. For those of us, running the app on iPads it is a safety hazard not being able to read these tiny letters.*

#UberSuggestion


----------



## Fuber'd (Jan 26, 2016)

DocT said:


> You mean.. you want Uber to use us as an ACTUAL Ride Share??? No ways! Get outta here! *end sarcasm, for those who don't get it*


Uber drivers frequently find themselves pulled far from where they would like to be, and face a dilemna of how to get back to where they want to be going: to go offline and drive a dead leg or to take a chance that the next rider will be going in a direction they need.

I don't know how the Uber algorithms work, but I suspect Uber is not matching riders with where Uber thinks drivers want to go.

The technology clearly exists (think Uber Pool) to allow Uber to make more money, allow drivers to avoid dead legs, increase the supply of drivers at any one time, and to do so in a way that would not affect rider costs.

If drivers were able to input a destination where they would like to go, Uber could, with its understanding of where riders want to go, prioritize matches for drivers that go in their expressed direction. It could offer this as a service to drivers, who rationally would be willing to accept a slightly lower fare in exchange for avoiding a dead leg. This would (slightly) increase the supply of drivers, because drivers would not go offline in order to get to wherever they are going.

Any thoughts?

#ubersuggestion


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*#UberSuggestion*

*Make it possible for each driver to set a [surge] rate at which he/she is willing to accept fares. *

I should be able to set the rate at which I am willing to work. 
Let's say I set my rate as 1.2x. 
Since I do not want to service any request less than a 1.2x surge factor, I should not be pinged for a trip request until request is a 1.2x or higher. 
Once surge goes to 1.2x, I should then start receiving any requests with that rate or higher. 
This way, drivers will be able to adjust their rates and not complain about how Uber dictates on them an unsustainable rate.

Uber is a marketplace where riders and drivers come together to negotiate the price for a ride. Tools for price negotiation need to be provided to drivers without making drivers look bad for negotiating price (ACRO, call and ask destination, solicit cash tips,.. etc...).

Uber just needs to make the system work.

*#UberSuggestion*


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Sure. When you are in the FIFO, you see a timer at the top of your screen with a range. Then it counts down. At the 0-1 minute mark, you get an airport ping.
> View attachment 25476


Love your FIFO queue timer ... we've had a FIFO queue here for 8+ months, but we don't have the queue timer.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> #UberSuggestion
> 
> *Let us customize the font and size of the text in the Uber In-App navigation. For those of us, running the app on iPads it is a safety hazard not being able to read these tiny letters.*
> 
> #UberSuggestion


Not just an iPad issue ... but def a safety issue


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*#UberSuggestion*

*Pax should only be allowed to rate their driver as soon as the ride is over. And not many weeks and months after the trip is completed. Any non-rated trip should default to 5 stars. *

*
#UberSuggestion*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*#UberSuggestion*
*
Uber should allow drivers to request 'Do not match me with this passenger' directly from the Help menu just like they now allow us to change ratings.

#UberSuggestion*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*#UberSuggestion

Similar to "Set destination" we should be able to "Set Base". 
*
Each time we get a trip that takes us away from our pre-set base, other trips should send us back to the base we set up. For example, if I set up my home as my base, each time I am getting far from home, Uber should try to match me with trips bringing me back home.

*#UberSuggestion*


----------

